# A Grey Foal?



## Little Missy (Aug 3, 2009)

What does a foal, that will grow up to be grey in colour, look like?
Does anybody know? It's just because you never see a grey foal. 
Has anybody got a picture? 
Thanks.
Missy.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Click on the link and it will explain everything!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gray_(horse)

xx


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

They normally have grey marking round the eyes at quite a young age. They look like they have goggles on lol. they can stay dark right up til they are about 6 years of age... my mates grey mare was a liver chesnut right up til the age of 5. she is 9 now and still has liver chesnut in her mane!


----------



## EmilyMarie (Aug 25, 2009)

I know that some foals that turn out gray later in life are usually chesnut in color, or some shade of brown.

Do you mean like the color _grey_, or white(with black skin), which is known as gray?


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

grey horses can start out any colour, not always chesnut. they are basically born the colour they would have been if they didnt have the 'grey gene'.


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

my mums mare was dark chocolatey bay , with a pure black mane and tail and black legs, and a blaze, when she bought her (as a 3 year old) and over the years got more and more white hairs in her coat and her mane... and slowly turned grey...the mare (Sherry) is 29 now!! and my mum still owns her...and Sherry is now pure white...


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We once had a foal of my OH's bay arab mare. We put her to a grey arab. The foal a filly Danni was born liver chestnut and by the time we sold her as a 5 year old she was a rose grey. She would be 17 now so is probably completely white. We kept in touch for a year but then the owners moved and we lost contact with them.


----------



## MagicBracken88 (Nov 18, 2009)

The first picture is magic as a 6 month old foal. 

Second picture his him as a 3 year old.

Third picture is him earlier this year.

He was solid black as a foal and then look at him now. 

Im sure he will be white one day


----------



## debbsygirl (Nov 18, 2009)

MagicBracken88 said:


> The first picture is magic as a 6 month old foal.
> 
> Second picture his him as a 3 year old.
> 
> ...


He is very beautiful horse!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

My mare had a chesnut foal and she is just starting to go roan and she will go grey, she is getting grey round her face now alot. heres a pic!


----------

